# Python Hunting Expanded



## News Bot (Sep 4, 2009)

*Published On:* 04-Sep-09 11:35 AM
*Source Site:* Herper.com Blog

Licensed hunters will be allowed to hunt pythons in certain parts of the Everglades. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## potato matter (Sep 4, 2009)

That should not be allowed!!!


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 4, 2009)

its sad to hear about the snakes that will be killed but the snakes i hear are really running a muck over there,eating everything native so i can see why its happening


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2009)

They are a problem, they are surplus to demand so killing them is the most practical solution. Its not much differant to kiling cane toads in Australia, other than possibly being more effective.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Idea.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 4, 2009)

Innocent lives lost because of the mistakes of pig-headed humans.


----------



## potato matter (Sep 4, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Innocent lives lost because of the mistakes of pig-headed humans.


 
I completely agree. If humans never introduced animals out of their natural habitat zone, it's our fault, not the snakes, so why should they be killed:cry:


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 5, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I completely agree. If humans never introduced animals out of their natural habitat zone, it's our fault, not the snakes, so why should they be killed:cry:


 

Despite the fact that a certain idiot administration had it removed, the Florida Everglades were and will be again, a world heritage listed site. Humans caused an environmental problem? I assure you moaning about how dumb people are will not solve the problem. The pythons now infesting this area are a monumental threat and the single best way to reduce that threat is to go in and physicall cull them. That said, the problem there is now likely permanent but as it sits, a cull is about the only yhing they can do at the moment.


----------



## potato matter (Sep 5, 2009)

I disagree. What about biological control?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 5, 2009)

The fact is these snakes are not native to the area,,they have an impact on the native animals including reptiles...and as much as its a sad situation sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind ...it just hits home alot harder to us snake loving people when their involved ...we in this country have had to cull animals for similiar problems that affect our native animals ...like the fox the rabbit/hare ,camels ,donkeys,buffalo,cats ,dogs ,cane toads etc ..animal rights people have shunned us for killing these creatures too .


----------



## potato matter (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm one of those animal rights people.


----------



## cris (Sep 5, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm one of those animal rights people.



These pythons hurt and kill other animals, where are the animal rights of their prey?


----------



## Veredus (Sep 5, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm one of those animal rights people.


 
(This message is not directed solely at vege_head but at anyone who thinks it is wrong to kill introduced pests for the sake of saving entire populations, even species of native organisms.)

Then you are a fool. Animal rights activists never seem to be able to look at the big picture. They arent just killing these animals because they come from somewhere else, they are killing them because these individuals are destroying the native species. Protection of species should ALWAYS come before protection of individuals so as to ensure the greatest possible biodiversity in any given area, however given that many animal liberationists have absolutely no scientific background and only go as far as reading PETA pamphlets for research they are unable to see this far ahead.

Incidentally, someone mentioned the cane toad, do you also think they should be left alone because it is cruel to cull them?

Also....BIOLOGICAL CONTROL?!?! You realise what you are talking about is introducing MORE possible pest species or painful viruses into the population? How is this better than culling? On one hand you may have a new pest predator killing all the natives, on the other you may have a virus that is MORE painful to the individuals than being shot and could possibly transfer to native species.

Build up some ACTUAL scientific knowledge on the subject and then you may be eligible to comment on these situations.


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

I am all for animal rights, they shouldn't be abused or mistreated and should be killed humanely when necessary. Vege_head I'm afraid you are extremely naive which at your age you are allowed to be, Burmese Pythons and to a lesser extent Boa Constrictors are causing real problems in the Everglades and the offending animals need to be removed by whatever humane methods are appropriate.
I have been to the Everglades, it is an amazing place and needs to be protected at all costs. The feeling you get seeing Alligators just cruising along literally just off the side of the road is hard to describe and these introduced animals are threatening their existence. 
You need to wake up and understand that sometimes animals need to be killed for the greater good and this is one of those occasions.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 5, 2009)

Biological control? Give us an example. I'll give you one: Cane toads introduced to Australia in 1935 to control Cane Beetle infestation. Didn't even get rid of the dang beetles.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 5, 2009)

Another completely stupid idea, pandering to idiots.

For one, how do you 'hunt' a snake? 

_'Oh, there's one curled up on a branch sunning itself, quick hand me the 12g before it escapes or even worse, attacks us.' BOOOOOOOM 'Damn, good shot Billy-Joe, that was close'_


----------



## Retic (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually hunting them with guns is probably the best way of dealing with them given the makeup of the Everglades, it wouldn't always be possible to walk up to the snake and hit it over the head. Lets not forget these are often well in excess of 12 or 14 feet in length and as big around as a mans thigh and it isn't like walking through the bush and stuffing them in a bag.


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 5, 2009)

Certain parts of Florida are subject to severe and violent hurricanes, eg. Katrina, which wreak havoc and severe widespread damage. 

You only need one pet shop in that region to be destroyed, and the animals escape to begin a wild breeding process.

Large pythons have escaped in storms like that before and thrived in the Florida Everglades.


----------



## Macca (Sep 5, 2009)

Honestly, I have never met so much as a semi-intelligent animal rights person. Certainly, animals should never be unnecessarily exposed to pain or suffering, but when it comes to managing pest species, you would think logic would be seen?

The questions I ask to animal rights people:
(1) Your child comes home with headlice. Do you kill the lice and let them live in your child's hair because it's not their fault they ended up there?
(2) Your house is being eaten by termites. Do you kill the termites or let them go to eat the framework and run their course before coming back and rebuilding once they're finished? I'd hope the latter, because killing the poor, innocent little termite and his colony is horrible isn't it?

If you wanna see an insightful, yet entertaining bit of footage, watch the link below. Gotta love Penn and Teller.
[video=youtube;0exLa6saV9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exLa6saV9o[/video]


----------



## potato matter (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't agree with many PETA ideas. In my opinion, they are not logical, and their arguments are not based on fact. But I beleive in biological control. Making the males infertile, so they cannot reproduce. It worked with desert moths.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 5, 2009)

vege_head said:


> ...But I beleive in biological control. Making the males infertile, so they cannot reproduce.


Making them sterile is NOT biological control mate haha. You need to know what the things you "believe in" actually are. 

define:biological control - Google Search

Making them infertile is most certainly not biological control. Look it up and see what is involved in it mate.



Macca said:


> Honestly, I have never met so much as a semi-intelligent animal rights person.


Agreed


----------



## Macca (Sep 5, 2009)

Biological control would be ideal in instances where it can be applied where the control will be both effective and not have a significant impact on the ecosystem. However, these are few and far between (ie Cactus moth). 

I would be extremely interested to hear what method of biological control anybody would suggest for controlling Burmese Pythons? In this instance and with this form of animal, I don't believe sterilising males nor releasing a pathogen that is species-specific would be viable.


----------



## potato matter (Sep 5, 2009)

huh...looks like I don't know what i'm talking about, oh well. you live, you learn


----------



## potato matter (Sep 5, 2009)

wait a sec...view this site I found stored deep away in my favourites.

Biological control using sterilizing viruses : host suppression and competition between viruses in non-spatial models


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 5, 2009)

vege_head said:


> wait a sec...view this site I found stored deep away in my favourites.
> 
> Biological control using sterilizing viruses : host suppression and competition between viruses in non-spatial models



Research is currently underway to develop genetically engineered viruses that can sterilize pest animals. The technique, known as viral-vectored immunocontraception (VVIC), promises to control mammalian pests such as the European rabbit, the house mouse and domestic cats. "From that link".


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 5, 2009)

I see where you are coming from vege_head, i too hate to hear of any animals being hunted and slaughtered. And the thought of all those beautiful big Burms dying at the hands of hunters is a sad thought indeed but at the moment it is the only way to reduce the massive damage they are doing to the entire Everglades eco system.

It is a sad situation indeed, one the rest of the world needs to learn from.


----------



## aussie.snakes (Sep 6, 2009)

Rights are for humans. I do not believe in animal rights but animal welfare. So as long as the pythons are culled in a humane manner then I see nothing wrong with what they are doing. The only problem with this is deciding exactly what is humane.....


----------



## monix (Sep 6, 2009)

vege_head said:


> That should not be allowed!!!




but its the same situation with cane toads here.....


humanely is the key in all cases.


----------



## Veredus (Sep 9, 2009)

vege_head said:


> wait a sec...view this site I found stored deep away in my favourites.
> 
> Biological control using sterilizing viruses : host suppression and competition between viruses in non-spatial models


 
You still deem to be avoiding the question of the cane toad...In your opinion, is it wrong to kill cane toads in Australia because "Its not their fault"?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 9, 2009)

Look at it from the bright side, a 18 foot retic will feed a family of toothless hillbillies for a week, and they can even make themselves snakeskin socks.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 9, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> Certain parts of Florida are subject to severe and violent hurricanes, eg. Katrina, which wreak havoc and severe widespread damage.
> 
> You only need one pet shop in that region to be destroyed, and the animals escape to begin a wild breeding process.
> 
> Large pythons have escaped in storms like that before and thrived in the Florida Everglades.




The majority of these large snakes were actually purchased by American families wanting a cool pet. That cool pet then gets bigger and bigger before becoming too big to handle. They then take a drive to the everglades and dump the snake.

Granted that animals have escaped in Huuricanes such as Katrina but the majority are let loose by irresponsible pet owners.

Unfortunately this has to be done. I'm all for it as long as things such as Boa belts or boa boots do not start being sold as a result but I guess it's the US and anything is possible.


----------

